# Dean Lister teaches a Triangle choke



## Andrew Green (Sep 8, 2006)

[yt]Y2v7GFAI_2k&NR[/yt]


----------



## Ybot (Sep 8, 2006)

I just saw this at another site.  Definitely one of the best explinations I've seen.  Thanks for the post Andrew.


----------



## Hand Sword (Sep 8, 2006)

Ditto!


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 8, 2006)

Yes, that is a very nice video.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Sep 9, 2006)

Yep, I enjoyed watching that one


----------



## Shogun (Sep 26, 2006)

_Listerine_ is an amazing grappler. I would like to see him fight more and more in the UFC, as his grappling is 3,000 times better than almost every other fighter. watching him work over Legionarvis was amazing. that guy is a great grappler as it is.


----------



## BJJMichigan (Nov 3, 2006)

Question on the whole Arm Triangle thing, anyone care to share what "set up" they like to use to get an opponent caught up into a triangle choke. For example I have been taught a "push/pull" method from the closed guard on setting up the Triangle. The simple method involves pushing one arm back and pulling the opposite arm in for the attack. LOL, yeah I know that this method is very basic, but I guess that is why I am posting the question. Thanks in advance for any suggestions


----------

